

Gorgeous "Curling Page" JQuery Plugin - pclark
http://www.elliottkember.com/sexy_curls.html

======
grouchyOldGuy
Have you thought about modifying it so that it's not just eye candy, but can
also be used for navigation (like proceeding to the page uncovered behind the
curl)?

~~~
wenbert
aside from that, it would be also nice to put some real content behind the
fold (EG: a preview for the next page or something).

------
chrisbroadfoot
One question: Why?

~~~
nihilocrat
Well, at least the creator seems to understand the gimmickyness of the effect:

 _But please, use it wisely. If it starts popping up everywhere and becomes
“that annoying javascript thing”, I'll be very upset._

------
jonursenbach
It would be "gorgeous" if it was animated, but as it is it's kind of kitschy.
Doubt I'll be using this in any of my projects.

~~~
elliottkember
Try clicking the "demo page" link - it can be animated :)

------
jbrun
It would be cool if this could be used to mark important pages on a site by
individual users. Sort of like a bookmark, but more user-friendly. Users could
quickly see a list of pages they have dog-eared and go back to them.

------
numair
Congratulations Elliott, you've invented a new ad product.

~~~
elliottkember
I certainly hope not :|

------
Spyckie
Doing this kind of thing is good publicity for his blog.

I won't use this, but I would think about modifying it to my own tastes.

------
zupatol
He does not bother mentioning that it does not work with internet explorer. It
would be nice if ie already was that irrelevant.

~~~
elliottkember
Thanks - fixed. It now works with IE7. IE6 is a lost cause.

